#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  API MPMS Database 2010

## go4saint

Hi,

I'm looking for some missing Standards from API MPMS, in exchange I can share all other standards (found on this forum, or internet), in order to have a complete set of API MPMS available on this forum for all users interested. 

*Missing Standards*

API MPMS Chapter 5.6
API MPMS Chapter 11.2.4
API MPMS Chapter 11.2.5
API MPMS Chapter 11.3.2.1
API MPMS Chapter 11.3.2.2
API MPMS Chapter 11.4.1
API MPMS Chapter 14.2
API MPMS Chapter 14.9
API MPMS Chapter 14.10
API MPMS Chapter 17.10.2
API MPMS Chapter 17.11
API MPMS Chapter 19.1A
API MPMS Chapter 19.5
API MPMS Chapter 21.2
API MPMS Chapter 22.1


*Outdated Standards*

API MPMS Chapter 4.7 (2'nd Edition 1998)


API MPMS Chapter 6.4 (1'st Edition 1984)
API MPMS Chapter 10.1 (2'nd Edition 2002) 
API MPMS Chapter 10.2 (1'st Edition 1981 - Reaffirmed 2005) 
API MPMS Chapter 10.3 (2'nd Edition 2003) 
API MPMS Chapter 14.5 (1'st Edition 1972 - Reaffirmed 2002) 
API MPMS Chapter 14.7 (1'st Edition 1982 - Revised 1995) 
API MPMS Chapter 17.1 (4'th Edition 2001 - Erata 2005) 
API MPMS Chapter 17.12 (Ballot Draft 2007) 

Complete list of standards I have attached
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API MPMS Database 2010

----------


## JX2

Hello,

From your list I see that you have API 11.5.1, API 11.5.2 and API 11.5.3.

Can you please upload them and put a link to it?

----------


## azizabumer2000

with best regards

----------


## Dorasin

Can anybody help me for API MPMS Chapter 11.1.-2004. I would also be grateful for the calculation for PC (Excel spreadsheet).

----------


## azizabumer2000

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## angeljos

El ASTM tables.XLS son del 2004???????

----------


## Dorasin

Dear Azizabumer2000 its great and very useful ASTM tables with all calculations.
I hope that is in accordance with ASTM D 1250 (Addendum from 2007 and 2009).

----------


## qdgoodsun

So many documents！！

----------


## osamota

> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for some missing Standards from API MPMS, in exchange I can share all other standards (found on this forum, or internet), in order to have a complete set of API MPMS available on this forum for all users interested. 
> 
> *Missing Standards*
> 
> API MPMS Chapter 5.6
> API MPMS Chapter 11.2.4
> API MPMS Chapter 11.2.5
> ...



give me your email, I can send some that I have

Dame tu correo, tengo algunas que te hacen falta

----------


## qdgoodsun

I am finding API MPMS 11.2 1984.08.01  Chapter 11.2.1 and 11.2.1M - Chapter 11.2.3 and 11.2.3M. and 11.4.1  I appreciate it very much if you send these documents to me. My email is qdgoodsun@hotmail.com

----------


## osamota

> I am finding API MPMS 11.2 1984.08.01  Chapter 11.2.1 and 11.2.1M - Chapter 11.2.3 and 11.2.3M. I appreciate it very much if you send these documents to me.



give me your email adress ...

----------


## jcrivasplata

I really need *API MPMS Chapter 21.1*, could anyone help me?... please contact me: jrivasplata@gmisa.com.pe, this week i'm uploading the API MPMS Chapter 21.2! Have a nice day!

----------


## jcrivasplata

could you send me the the API MPMS 21.1 - Flow Measurement Using Electronic Metering Systems Electronic - Gas Measurement , Please?... I really need it! contact me! jrivasplata@gmisa.com.pe

See More: API MPMS Database 2010

----------


## jcrivasplata

Is anyone here and expert in *OMNI Flow Computers*?... I have lots of questions!

----------


## jcrivasplata

Por cierto, gracias OSAMOTA por tu ayuda!

----------


## Nabilia

API MPMS 21.1, Flow Measurement Using Electronic Metering Systems 9-1993 - Section 1 - Electronic Gas Measurement.pdf	  5.841 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## qdgoodsun

> give me your email adress ...



Thank you very much. 
I am finding API MPMS 11.2 1984.08.01 Chapter 11.2.1 and 11.2.1M - Chapter 11.2.3 and 11.2.3M, and Chapter 11.4.1.
My email is qdgoodsun@sina.com

----------


## aveno

Greetings!

   I badly needed a copy of API MPMS 
Chapter 11.1 and 11.5. It will help me a lot
for my resech study.
Thank you very much.

My email is avenobueno@yahoo.com or avenobueno@ymail.com.

----------


## Nabilia

API MPMS 11.5.1, Physical Properties Data 2009 Section 5Density,Weight,Volume Intraconversion Part 1Conversions of API Gravity at 60F Adjunct to ASTM D1250-08 and IP 200-08
API MPMS 11.5.2, Physical Properties Data 2009 Section 5Density,Weight,Volume Intraconversion Part 2Conversions for Relative Density (60/60F) Adjunct to ASTM D1250-08 and IP 200-08
API MPMS 11.5.3, Physical Properties Data 2009 Section 5Density,Weight,Volume Intraconversion Part 3Conversions for Absolute Density at 15C Adjunct to ASTM D1250-08 and IP 200-08


Chapter 11.5.zip 1.466 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tonycaden

Can someone please email me with copies of:
API MPMS 11.2.1 and 11.2.1M

email : tonycaden@hotmail.com

Thanks

----------


## Nabilia

API MPMS 11.2.1, 11.2.1M, 11.2.3 and 11.2.3M 1984 Computer Tape Information and Documentation.pdf	  0.974 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.2.1, 1984 Compressibility Factors for Hydrocarbons; 0-90F API Gravity Range.pdf  9.434 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.2.1, 1984 Errata.pdf	  0.773 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.2.2 1986 2nd Ed. Compressibility Factors for Hydrocarbons- 0.350-0.637 Relative Density (60F) and -50F to 140F Metering Temperature GPA 8286-86.pdf       13.395 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.2.4, 2007 Temperature Correction for the Volume of NGL and LPG - Tables 23E, 24E, 53E, 54E, 59E, and 60E.pdf      0.967 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.2.5, 2007 A simplified vapor pressure correlation for commercial NGLs 2007.pdf      0.709 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tonycaden

Dear Nabilia,

Thank you very much

----------


## junkkis

I saw API MPMS Chapter 12.1.1  from ur list , can u upload it ? please..
ty 4 all ur attention

----------


## saveriociavarella

I need API MPMS All Chapters.. please share it or send it to saveriociavarella77@gmail.com.. thanks in advance ;-)

----------


## gaia

i really need API MPMS chapter 11.1 .. can anyone share it ? or send to my email fx.talented@gmail.com


thanksSee More: API MPMS Database 2010

----------


## go4saint

> I need API MPMS All Chapters.. please share it or send it to saveriociavarella77@gmail.com.. thanks in advance ;-)



API 11.1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## VinylAcetate

Hi, can someone help me to find:
 API MPMS Chapter 17.2A - Closed and Restricted Measurement (11/01/1995);
 API MPMS Chapter 17.10.2  - Measurement of Refrigerated and/or Pressurized Cargoes on Board Marine Gas Carriers, First Edition  (11/01/2007);
API MPMS Chapter 17.12 / EI HM 51 - Procedure for Bulk Liquid Chemical Cargo Inspection by Cargo Inspectors, First Edition (09/01/2008).
I have other chapter 17 parts if anybody wants.
Thank you

----------


## colovirus

Hi, i need API 11.4.1
if anybody can help me i would be really glad for it...

Thanks

----------


## xenon2000

Dear All,

Anybody have API MPMS Chapter 14.2 standard. Pls share with me.

----------


## axilot

Hi 
I'm searching for MPMS chapter 5.3 Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Turbine Meters.

----------


## johnnyshogun

> API MPMS 11.5.1, Physical Properties Data 2009 Section 5Density,Weight,Volume Intraconversion Part 1Conversions of API Gravity at 60F Adjunct to ASTM D1250-08 and IP 200-08
> API MPMS 11.5.2, Physical Properties Data 2009 Section 5Density,Weight,Volume Intraconversion Part 2Conversions for Relative Density (60/60F) Adjunct to ASTM D1250-08 and IP 200-08
> API MPMS 11.5.3, Physical Properties Data 2009 Section 5Density,Weight,Volume Intraconversion Part 3Conversions for Absolute Density at 15C Adjunct to ASTM D1250-08 and IP 200-08
> 
> 
> Chapter 11.5.zip 1.466 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



Anyone who have this Chapter 11.5 please send to me yahoo: meovande@yahoo.com, thanks a lot

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Anyone who have this Chapter 11.5 please send to me yahoo: meovande@yahoo.com, thanks a lot



11.5.1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
11.5.2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
11.5.3
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

1234

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Hi 
> I'm searching for MPMS chapter 5.3 Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Turbine Meters.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

1234

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Hi, i need API 11.4.1
> if anybody can help me i would be really glad for it...
> 
> Thanks



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Hi, i need API 11.4.1
> if anybody can help me i would be really glad for it...
> 
> Thanks



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API MPMS Database 2010

----------


## davidlapaca

Anyone can upload API MMPS 14.2 please i really appreciate it

----------


## arake07

I'd like to know if you could share with me.....API MPMS Chapter 11.2.2/11.2.2M

I would be very grateful

----------


## uallido

Anyone can upload API MMPS chapter 22.2, i would really appreciate it

thanks

----------


## uallido

Anyone can upload API MMPS chapter 22.2, i would really appreciate it

thanks

----------


## Adilson

Dear 

Anyone can upload API MPMS 11.4.1

Properties of Reference Materials
Part 1Density of Water and Water Volume Correction Factors for Calibration of Volumetric Provers (includes Errata dated September 2011) 1st Edition | December 2003 | Reaffirmed: September 2013

There is one old post requiring it, however the link is for API Chapter 14

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Dear 
> 
> Anyone can upload API MPMS 11.4.1
> 
> Properties of Reference Materials
> Part 1Density of Water and Water Volume Correction Factors for Calibration of Volumetric Provers (includes Errata dated September 2011) 1st Edition | December 2003 | Reaffirmed: September 2013
> 
> There is one old post requiring it, however the link is for API Chapter 14



I don't have that one but found this during a search for it, looks good

NISTIR 7383
Selected Procedures for Volumetric Calibrations (2013 Ed)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## blapoceles

Hi people, could enyone share 

API 19.1 Evaporative Loss from Fixed-Roof Tanks
API 19.2 Evaporative Loss from Floating-Roof Tanks
API 19.4 Evaporative Loss Reference Information and Speciation Methodology

Thank you

----------


## blapoceles

Hi people, could enyone share 

API 19.1 Evaporative Loss from Fixed-Roof Tanks
API 19.2 Evaporative Loss from Floating-Roof Tanks
API 19.4 Evaporative Loss Reference Information and Speciation Methodology

Thank you

----------


## jemulator

Would someone please post MPMS Chapter 11.2.5 ?
Thanks.

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Would someone please post MPMS Chapter 11.2.5 ?
> Thanks.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Hi people, could enyone share 
> 
> API 19.1 Evaporative Loss from Fixed-Roof Tanks
> API 19.2 Evaporative Loss from Floating-Roof Tanks
> API 19.4 Evaporative Loss Reference Information and Speciation Methodology
> 
> Thank you



19.1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
19.1 D
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
19.2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
19.4
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Hi people, could enyone share 
> 
> API 19.1 Evaporative Loss from Fixed-Roof Tanks
> API 19.2 Evaporative Loss from Floating-Roof Tanks
> API 19.4 Evaporative Loss Reference Information and Speciation Methodology
> 
> Thank you



19.1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


19.1 D
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
19.2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
19.4
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API MPMS Database 2010

----------


## engineer79

> Dear 
> 
> Anyone can upload API MPMS 11.4.1
> 
> Properties of Reference Materials
> Part 1Density of Water and Water Volume Correction Factors for Calibration of Volumetric Provers (includes Errata dated September 2011) 1st Edition | December 2003 | Reaffirmed: September 2013
> 
> There is one old post requiring it, however the link is for API Chapter 14



*** testing file attachment ***

----------


## jemulator

mohsenkalantar,
Thanks but this is not the actual Chapter, just the table of contents and a foreward.
Does anyone have the actual MPMS Chapter 11.2.5 ?





> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## WSegovia

Does anybody share the API MPMS 11.2.5  (not foreword doc).

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Here is the real thing...11.2.5

----------


## sambun

Thank Marty !

----------


## acier58

> **  
>   .           ,     ,      .  ,  ,       !




Hi Eighthhib

Which language and keyboard are you using?

Regards

See attached picture.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ZulTrans

Appreciate if u can share API MPMS Chapter 11.2.3 and 11.2.3M to me as well.
My email is zulhelmi.fithol@transwater.com.my
Thanks in advance.

----------


## philby

Here are some recent API MPMS standards

API MPMS 19.1 - 2012
API MPMS 12.1.1 - 2012+A1
API MPMS 10.2 - 2013
API MPMS 10.3 - 2013

Enjoy!!

----------


## philby

And 4 more API MPMS standards.

API MPMS 10.4 - 2013+E1
API MPMS 10.5 - 2013
API MPMS 10.6 - 2013
API MPMS 10.9 - 2013

Enjoy!!

----------


## sambun

Thank Philby !

----------


## aidini

Does anybody have m p m s 4 . 9 . 3 ?

----------


## Amar mahabir

Looking for api mpms 2.2a 2007/2012

See More: API MPMS Database 2010

----------


## hongchon

hi, 

looking for api mpms chapter 11.1.

----------


## Brioh

> And 4 more API MPMS standards.
> 
> API MPMS 10.4 - 2013+E1
> API MPMS 10.5 - 2013
> API MPMS 10.6 - 2013
> API MPMS 10.9 - 2013
> 
> Enjoy!!



Thank you very much Philby...

----------


## punkojony

Someone can share Chapter 11.1
Thank you very much !

----------


## jainrakeshj

Please share API MPMS 14.1

----------


## Rica

buenas tardes estoy buscando el siguiente documento API MPMS Cap&#237;tulo 11.2.5es posible que la compartan?

----------


## Rica

es posible que compartan API MPMS Cap*tulo 11.2.5

----------


## freestandard

Does anybody help me to know, whether API MPMS Chapter 14.3 part 1, 2, 3, 4 are still present or superseded or replaced? Does somebody have the same?

----------


## navneetbang

Required API MPMS chapter 10

----------


## D09

Need support for 
API MPMS 4.2
API MPMS 12.2.4
API MPMS 12.2.5

----------

